# Uber is being sued for false advertising



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Heard last night on FOX: uber is being sued by LA and San Francisco for false advertising to the customers regarding background checks of drivers. The lawsuit also touches illegal operations in the airports. Supposedly lyft agreed to their corrective terms and paid half a mil fine. Uber spokesperson is replying with the same old uber talk. Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hey @UberGirl , long time no see!


http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/uber-sued-over-unlawful-business-practices-lyft-settles.8664/

Read the Verge article in the thread, it has more info.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks chi1cabby, always helpful!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

You couldn't pay me to watch Fox "news"


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> You couldn't pay me to watch Fox "news"


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

*You couldn't pay me to watch the AL Sharpton network, MSNBC*


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> *You couldn't pay me to watch the AL Sharpton network, MSNBC*


Here, here! Quite honestly, I'm not a fan of any news that's 24hrs


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

UberGirl said:


> Heard last night on FOX: uber is being sued by LA and San Francisco for false advertising to the customers regarding background checks of drivers. The lawsuit also touches illegal operations in the airports. Supposedly lyft agreed to their corrective terms and paid half a mil fine. Uber spokesperson is replying with the same old uber talk. Has anyone else seen it?


uber is not a technology company it specializes in Dis - information and economic chaos that is its corporate goal in order to make more money


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey @UberGirl , long time no see!
> 
> 
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/uber-sued-over-unlawful-business-practices-lyft-settles.8664/
> ...


I really appreciate the valuable information you post in this forum witch helped me a lot to educate myself and know a lot more about what I need to know.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> You couldn't pay me to watch Fox "news"


You could pay me. Please pay me. I would price that around the same as sitting for the dental hygienist... once a week.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Oh Fox news - when will you ever stop misleading people?
> 
> I point of fact it is California *Taxi drivers* that are suing Uber which is just a standard thug tactic from the taxi companies. Hey Taxi drivers - take a bath, stop scamming people on rides and oh yeah - learn English - all great ways to compete rather than filing bogus lawsuits.
> 
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...g-false-advertising-hurting-their-businesses/


This is an old thread. This is what they are writing about.

http://www.cnet.com/news/california-sues-ride-sharing-service-uber-settles-with-rival-lyft/


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Oh Fox news - when will you ever stop misleading people?
> I point of fact it is California *Taxi drivers* that are suing Uber which is just a standard thug tactic from the taxi companies.


"The point of fact" is that this thread is from Dec, and the lawsuit @UberGirl's talking about was filed by LA & SF District Attorney's. The lawsuit you are referring to was filed last week by CA cab companies based partially on the assertions of the DAs lawsuit.

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/uber-sued-over-unlawful-business-practices-lyft-settles.8664/


DenverDiane said:


> Hey Taxi drivers - take a bath, stop scamming people on rides and oh yeah - learn English - all great ways to compete rather than filing bogus lawsuits.


Perhaps you aren't aware, but 20% of UberX Drivers were driving cabs before. Please try to lay off your decisive www.TaxiFacts.com rhetoric a bit.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Oh Fox news - when will you ever stop misleading people?
> 
> I point of fact it is California *Taxi drivers* that are suing Uber which is just a standard thug tactic from the taxi companies. Hey Taxi drivers - take a bath, stop scamming people on rides and oh yeah - learn English - all great ways to compete rather than filing bogus lawsuits.
> 
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...g-false-advertising-hurting-their-businesses/


Sorry , you are wrong. 
The fact is that CA has filed lawsuits.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> The word that you were looking for is divisive. Or possibly derisive. But not decisive.
> 
> And it is a fact that the Taxi Industry is spending millions in propaganda, lobbying to fight against Uber and protect it's monopoly.
> 
> ...


You know he meant divisive.

It is also a known fact that Uber has been spending millions of dollars buying politicians to create a new monopoly.

The thread was about the SF and LA district attorneys sueing Uber as you NOW know.

Your posts are very pro Uber, does this mean you are paid by.... Uber?


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> The word that you were looking for is divisive. Or possibly derisive. But not decisive.


That is Divisive / decisive blame that on Swype. 


DenverDiane said:


> So Sanjay, stop with the misinformation and policy charts - anything I say about the Taxi industry _is about the industry_ - as you _well_ know.











That "policy chart" is from Uber's Benenson Strategic Group/ Alan Krueger study released in Jan 2015
http://blog.uber.com/partner-experience


DenverDiane said:


> Every post that you have made her between Mar 2 and now has been vehemently anti-uber.


This is the list of my posts:
https://uberpeople.net/search/5545140/
The fact that you find them "Vehemently Anti Uber", and not "Factual" says a lot more about you than these posts say about me.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> View attachment 6107
> 
> "The point of fact" is that this thread is from Dec, and the lawsuit @UberGirl's talking about was filed by LA & SF District Attorney's. The lawsuit you are referring to was filed last week by CA cab companies based partially on the assertions of the DAs lawsuit.
> 
> ...


I had never heard of taxifacts. Thanks.

http://pando.com/2014/09/16/uber-ly...-against-big-taxi-with-new-taxifacts-website/


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> You couldn't be doing a better job at it if your were .... paid to do it.


Paid to post on here!
Who should I be contacting to get that paycheck?


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> And regarding LA and SF - BOTH cities are heavily influenced by Taxi industry lobbyists as you well know. The fact that some city official, who no doubt is getting tons of election money from the Taxi monopoly, decided to create a kerfuffle with Uber (and then settle it immediately) comes as no surprise.
> 
> I'm no huge fan of Uber business tactics - but that doesn't mean I support an equally, if not more, loathsome business like the Taxi monopoly.


You really don't have any idea what you are talking about.
There's no point even having a discussion with a bantam weight conspiracy theorist, with a overly sensitive "ignore button" trip wire.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> The word that you were looking for is divisive. Or possibly derisive. But not decisive.
> 
> And it is a fact that the Taxi Industry is spending millions in propaganda, lobbying to fight against Uber and protect it's monopoly.
> 
> ...


yep, they both suck in their own way


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> Oh Fox news - when will you ever stop misleading people?
> 
> I point of fact it is California *Taxi drivers* that are suing Uber which is just a standard thug tactic from the taxi companies. Hey Taxi drivers - take a bath, stop scamming people on rides and oh yeah - learn English - all great ways to compete rather than filing bogus lawsuits.
> 
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...g-false-advertising-hurting-their-businesses/


Said by someone who wouldn't know a standard if it drilled them in the head.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Sanjay said:


> You really don't have any idea what you are talking about.
> There's no point even having a discussion with a bantam weight conspiracy theorist, with a overly sensitive "ignore button" trip wire.


Careful, she'll put you on her ignore list, like she does with anyone who dares disagree with her. She's obviously a snowflake who thinks you have to confirm her worldview.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

uberThere said:


> Careful, she'll put you on her ignore list, like she does with anyone who dares disagree with her. She's obviously a snowflake who thinks you have to confirm her worldview.


Since she hasn't answered my posts to her, I'm assuming I'm on her "ignore" list. 

Oh well, I'm in good company.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

observer said:


> Since she hasn't answered my posts to her, I'm assuming I'm on her "ignore" list.
> 
> Oh well, I'm in good company.


Welcome to the club. 
I got on her ignore list just because I had the audacity to tell her that I was a CPA and that the way she was calculating her cost-per-mile was incorrect. She threw a hissy fit and question my credentials, even though it's painfully obvious that she knows zip about finance. I've been on various online forums for 2 decades, and I've never experienced this kind of stupidity.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

dandy driver said:


> uber is not a technology company it specializes in Dis - information and economic chaos that is its corporate goal in order to make more money


POST # 8/@dandydriver: Bemused
Bison's
curious as to How you have Escaped his
Scrutiny thus far? He likes what you've
said here and will be More Attentive
henceforth. Ahoy and Welcome!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberThere said:


> Welcome to the club.
> I got on her ignore list just because I had the audacity to tell her that I was a CPA and that the way she was calculating her cost-per-mile was incorrect. She threw a hissy fit and question my credentials, even though it's painfully obvious that she knows zip about finance. I've been on various online forums for 2 decades, and I've never experienced this kind of stupidity.


POST # 27 /@uberThere: Testing my per-
spicacity
are we now? With offset eyes our peri-
pheral vision is pretty good so I see you
there trying to sneak a Like past me!

Ahoy and belated Welcome to the UP.Net
Forums! I'll review your Content for a
Better Understanding of Your Positions.

BTW: What are examples of the Forums
you enjoy most? Have you tried the
TapaTalk App? Happy Spring!


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 27 /@uberThere: Testing my per-
> spicacity
> are we now? With offset eyes our peri-
> pheral vision is pretty good so I see you
> ...


I did like a few of your posts - I can reform. 

I'm an Air Force officer, so your naval pleasantries have no effect.
I hope you review all my posts, and if you have an questions, don't hesitate to ask, I'm more than happy to reply.

I've mostly viewed the main topics such as Pay, People, Advice, etc. I look forward to looking at these other apps.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberThere said:


> I did like a few of your posts - I can reform.
> 
> I'm an Air Force officer, so your naval pleasantries have no effect.
> I hope you review all my posts, and if you have an questions, don't hesitate to ask, I'm more than happy to reply.
> ...


POST # 30 /@uberThere : First: Despite
time served
in the U.S.N. my usage of "Ahoy" is 
NOT related. Rather, it was the choice 
of Alexander Graham Bell for answer-
ing his invention, The Telephone.

Secondly, you referenced "two decades
of online forums": which kinds? If D.D. 
wins the Prize for Obtusity then you've 
led a Charmed Existence, sir.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-im-tired-of-posts-about-tipping.13838/page-4#post-221743


DenverDiane said:


> I don't disagree with you at all. This is a big reason why I am going to sign on with Lyft first before trying Uber - more pay.
> As much as I hate the expression, it is what it is. And it's what we signed on for if we signed on. It's unlikely Uber is going to change because there are still so many out of work and needing something extra. Work the guarantees and the surges if you can - drive for another service - get a different job and stop driving for Uber if the tip situation is too much.
> 
> Complaining about it here will do absolutely ... zero. Everything that can be said about it has been said about it.
> Everything. Moaning about what we already know here does absolutely - nothing.


She's not even driven a single day for either Uber or Lyft, and is here trotting herself out is some expert on the myriad issues & labelling those with complaints as "Paid Posters"!


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 30 /@uberThere : First: Despite
> time served
> in the U.S.N. my usage of "Ahoy" is
> NOT related. Rather, it was the choice
> ...


Sorry for my tardy response, this post was lost in my alerts.
Alexander Graham Bell, great guy, retired in Nova Scotia. 
I have nothing against salty dogs, I love drinking with them. I just like poking fun at other service members. 
I guess I'm lucky because I've spent most of my time in well behaved places such as marathon running, and stocks. 
I don't know why anyone would not only "ignore" a poster, but proudly announce it to the world.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey Sanjay Hope all is well. Hows it going? Working hard?


----------

